
The Word "Hacker" (2004) - DanielRibeiro
http://paulgraham.com/gba.html
======
jacques_chester
OK, this is getting ridiculous. Is it Repost PG's Entire Archive Day or
seomthing? Because so far today I've seen 3 (or is it 4?) reposts.

Normally there's about one a week.

~~~
alter8
I am surprised by the community reaction on the philosophy essay. It's not
undeserved, I just couldn't expect him getting that much critic around here.

------
DigitalSea
Oh, come on. I hate to be that guy, but seriously? A repost from 2004, do
people even pay attention to what they are upvoting on this site? I've seen so
many old posts from Paul being posted lately, why?

~~~
gbog
I think those articles are a good reminder of what should be the spirit of HN

------
rpm4321
You should put (2004) in the headline, or it'll look like Karma Fishing.

------
mewmoo
I have literally done an essay on this topic every year of highschool and the
first two years of college. The same thing just added more words. This was
always a reference xD

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Eric Steven Raymond[1], author of _The Cathedral and the Bazaar_ [2], also
talked a little about this recently[3]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond>

[2] [http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral...](http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/index.html)

[3] [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Culture-hacking-Open-
Sour...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Culture-hacking-Open-Source) Jump
to minute 17:00 to hear him make a similar clarification of the word Hacker.

